# For TundraGreen - place to stay in Bucerias



## MexicoKaren (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry about this, but could not figure out how to respond to a private message

A great place to stay in Bucerias (not fancy - one block from the beach), is Casa Tranquila, owned by our friends Patricia and JoAnn. We always have my son and his family stay there when they are visiting. Pool, bookstore and coffee are also part of the deal. Their website can be found at casatranquila-bucerias dot com.

Karen


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MexicoKaren said:


> Sorry about this, but could not figure out how to respond to a private message
> 
> A great place to stay in Bucerias (not fancy - one block from the beach), is Casa Tranquila, owned by our friends Patricia and JoAnn. We always have my son and his family stay there when they are visiting. Pool, bookstore and coffee are also part of the deal. Their website can be found at casatranquila-bucerias dot com.
> 
> Karen


Thanks Karen.
(I had asked her for a recommendation of a good place to stay for few days in Bucerias.)
Will


----------

